# Pressemeldung: Spezialkataloge von Shimano



## Anglerboard-Team (10. Mai 2006)

Soeben ins Haus gflattert:
Neben den beiden Hauptkatalogen bietet Shimano dieses Jahr auch 5 Spezialkataloge:
Biocraft (Fliegenfischen)
Brandungsangeln
Friedfischangeln
Meeresangeln
Tribal (Karpfenangeln)

Diese Kataloge sind über den Fachhandel zu erhalten.

Hier gehts zum kommentieren und diskutieren>>


----------

